# Snow Subs Needed Ocean County NJ



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

*
Wanted
Snow Plowing Sub-Contractors​*We are looking for reliable experienced Equipment Owners Snow Clearing Equipment to service our small to mid-sized commercial contracted sites for the 2011-2012 Snow Season.
You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2011 to April 30, 2012 when snow is forecasted or occurs.

We offer contract positions with guaranteed flat rates and sites to qualified contractors. Payment guaranteed in our contracts to be within 30 days.

Some equipment we are looking for and the rates we offer:

4X4 Truck with 8' to 8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour 
Skid or Track Steer W/8' Pusher Box - $115 to $150 per hour

We currently are looking to place equipment in the following areas:

Manahawkin
Brick
Toms River
Lakewood
Jackson

Work will be contracted out based on qualifications, experience, and references. All applicants must be fully insured for Snow, Liability, and Worker's Comp. to be considered.

Contact us today at:
U.S. Lawns of Ocean County
(E-mail): [email protected]​


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

PM sent, should have two trucks available for you in Jackson.


----------

